# A little ditty...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

An old friend of ours and my father told the wife and I this little ditty, he's a retired Air force pilot and served in the Korean war and the Vietnam war, he said his brother taught his grandson this little ditty and told him not to tell grandma.

There's a skeeter on my Peter wack it off
There's a skeeter on my Peter wack it off
There's another on my brother
There's a dozen on my cousin
Can't you hear those bastards buzzing
There's a skeeter on my Peter wack it off


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Az, thats a song i have known for years

there was guy in town hear who used to play at one of the bars, keith pfannenstein

he played guitar and sang songs like that and worse and told nasty jokes

was always a good showed

i knew him and his family long before i was old enough to get in the bars and drink

so once i was of age me and some friends would go watch his show all the time

we would send him shots of tequila and kamikazees while he was playing,the more he drank the nastier he got

it was always a good time

he was almost as nasty as david allan coe

google david allen coe under ground


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There are a bunch of little ditties like that and can be found on youtube and other places. I remeber marching to them and how now days they would not be PC. Also there are songs like "Blood on the Risers" which was in the HBO mini serise Band Of Brothers. The Rangers had one called Airborne Ralph the Ranger which I will not repeat.


----------

